# Monitor - ja oder nein?



## yonaz (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

da aktuell viele neue gute Spiele auf dem Markt sind und in den nächsten paar Wochen noch ein paar dazu kommen, überlege ich mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen, da das Spieleerlebnis dann sicher besser sein wird.
Aktuell habe ich noch einen 19"-Bildschirm mit einer max. Auflösung von 1280x1024px. Ich würde dann auf einen 16:9 Monitor mit 22" oder 23" umsteigen. Dieser sollte dann auch FullHD Auflösung haben.

Nun bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich mir wirklich einen kaufen soll, da ich nicht weiß inwiefern mein PC bei den hohen Auflösungen mitmacht. Bei BF3 oder CoD MW3 ist es kein Problem alles auf maximalen Details zu spielen, da die Auflösung momentan ja noch sehr gering ist. Aber wie sieht das ganze aus, wenn ich auf 1920x1080px spielen möchte?

Hierzu mal mein aktuelles System:

Intel C2Q Q6600 @ 3Ghz
Gigabyte P35-DS4
4GB OCZ DDR2-800
MSI GTX560 Ti OC

Was sagt ihr? Werde ich irgendwo Probleme bei den Auflösungen bekommen, da vllt die CPU limitiert? Oder muss bei höheren Auflösungen nur die Grafikkarte mehr herhalten? Ist es bei einem FullHD Monitor möglich, die Auflösung zu drosseln (meinetwegen auf 1650x1050), falls ein Spiel nicht ruckelfrei laufen sollte? Spielt es eine Rolle, ob ich einen 3D-Monitor kaufe oder nicht (Polarisation oder Shutter)?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2011)

Die Hardware sollte Full HD gut im Griff haben, vielleicht nicht alle Games auf Vollanschlag aber es sollte reichen damit. Ich weiß nicht 3 D ist unausgegoren und teilweise untereinander nicht kompatibel.


----------



## OctoCore (15. November 2011)

22" würde ich schon mal außen vor lassen. Der wäre kleiner als dein alter 19zöller. 
Und PolFilter-Monis nützen nichts bei Games. Die sind aber toll für Videos. Aber da braucht man schon einen gewissen Abstand, damit 3D vernünftig rüberkommt - den hat man nicht, wenn man am Schreibtisch sitzt.
Mit nVidia-Hardware ist man besser mit Monis bedient, die NVs Shutterlösung unterstützen.
Allerdings braucht man dafür auch richtig Kartenleistung, wenn es in 3D-HD bei Games fluppen soll.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

3D mit der Karte würde ich nicht empfehlen. Die Frames werden hier nahezu halbiert. Sowas lohnt sich erst ab einer GTX570/580 bzw. einem SLI-System. Ein 3D-Monitor hat trotzdem seinen Vorteil, auch ohne 3D-Betrieb. Die 120Hz sind schon eine feine Sache. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Ich würde dir zu deinem System einen guten 23-24" Monitor empfehlen. 

Die hier bei 16:9
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Den hier bei 16:10
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und den hier bei 3D bzw. 120Hz:
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## yonaz (15. November 2011)

Muss die Grafikkarte bei beiden 3D-Techniken 2fach rechnen? Wenn ja, wäre die GTX560 Ti also zu langsam?
Ich will für den Monitor nicht mehr als 250€ hinlegen. Am besten noch unter 200, muss aber nicht.
120Hz hört sich ja gut an, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich das brauche, da ich generell meinen 4 Jahre alten Monitor nicht als langsam oder ruckeln empfinde. Im Gegenteil finde ich das Bild bei Fernsehern die sehr hohe Bildfrequenzen (z.B. 600Hz) haben, schon zu flüssig, sodass es unnatürlich komisch wirkt.
Jetzt könnte ich ja auch einen Polfilter-Monitor nehmen und im Zweifelsfall das 3D nicht nutzen, wenn es nicht gefällt. Wie sind dir denn dann im 2D Betrieb? Preislich liegen die 23" Modelle von Acer oder LG bei 200-220€, was noch akzeptabel wäre. Andernfalls würde halt ein normaler Monitor infrage kommen, da habe ich hier im Forum schon einige gesehen, die sehr gut sein sollen und so um die 170€ liegeb.

Also entweder 120Hz, Polfilter (wenn auch nur als 2D, wenn Graka zu langsam), oder normaler Monitor.


----------



## OctoCore (15. November 2011)

Wenn du so eine Cyan-Magenta-Pappbrille hast oder auftreiben kannst, kannst du dir mit deinem jetzigen Monitor schon das Arme-Leute-3D per Anaglyphenverfahren antun. Schlägt zwar auf die Augen und den Magen (zumindest bei mir) - aber das lässt sich im 3D-Treiber einstellen und es funktioniert auch. 
Das kannst du ohne Brille anknipsen, dann gibt es bei 3D-Objekten eben blau/rote Ränder - das sollte auch auf die Grafikleistung durchschlagen - dann hast du schon mal eine gewisse Vorstellung, obwohl ich nicht weiß, inwieweit sich das mit der Shuttermethode von der angeforderten Grafikleistung der Karte vergleichen lässt.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

> Wenn ja, wäre die GTX560 Ti also zu langsam?


Nicht bei allen Spielen, aber bei den High-End-Spielen auf jeden Fall. 



> Ich will für den Monitor nicht mehr als 250€ hinlegen. Am besten noch unter 200, muss aber nicht.


Dann würde ich dir die von mir genannten Alternativen empfehlen.


----------



## yonaz (15. November 2011)

Mit der rot/blau Brille bin ich ja erst auf 3D aufmerksam geworden  Finde da den Effekt schon echt gut, aber es stört halt, dass die Farben dort irgendwie durchschimmern, anstatt konstant zu sein.


----------



## OctoCore (15. November 2011)

Wenn du wirklich 3D bei Games möchtest, ist die Nvidia-Methode wohl die ausgereifteste - dafür brauchst du aber neben dem 120Hz-Moni noch das Kit mit Brille - die gibt es auch nicht geschenkt.


----------



## yonaz (15. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Nicht bei allen Spielen, aber bei den High-End-Spielen auf jeden Fall.



Ich denke mit High-End Spielen meinst du BF3, COD MW3, NFS:The Run, usw...

Das sind die Spiele, die ich überwiegend spielen werde. Wenn ihr sagt, dass dann die Grafikkarte schlapp macht, wird 3d wohl keinen Sinn machen. Dachte das funktioniert gut, da ich mit der Discovermethode (Rot-Blau-Brille) im Moment auch keine Probleme mit Rucklern o. Ä. habe.

Dann werde ich wohl einen normalen Monitor nehmen oder ein günstiges 120Hz Modell (ohne 3D Vision Brille) suchen. Die Polarisationsmonitore fallen denke ich weg, da ich ja dann ein Feature bezahle, welches ich im Enddefekt nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Ozzelot (15. November 2011)

ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland wäre ein günstigerer 3D Monitor, allerdings auch ein reiner LCD, hat in den Reviews dich ich gelesen hab eigentlich immer gut abgeschnitten. Einziger mir bekannter Kritikpunkt ist wohl das spiegelnde Display, obwohl das manche Leute ja auch als Vorteil sehen, da man so klarere und brilliantere Farben hat. Bin auch am überlegen mir diesen zu holen oder noch etwas länger auf den XL2420T zu sparen.

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## yonaz (15. November 2011)

Also hab jetzt mal alle, die ich für gut empfunden habe zusammengetragen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/674903
ASUS VK246H, 24" | Geizhals.at Österreich
ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Österreich

oder mit 120Hz:

ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Österreich


EDIT: Hab mich definitiv gegen 3D entschieden. Ist wohl noch nicht ganz das Richtige für mich. Ich sehe es ja eher als Spielerei an und das ist mir der hohe Aufpreis nicht wert. Da bezahle ich lieber die Hälfte für einen guten normalen Monitor und spiele ab und zu mit rot-blau Brille, falls ich mal Lust habe. Jetzt stellt sich zwischen den oben genannten Modellen die Frage. Der Asus hat 120Hz, ist aber auch der teuerste und nur LCD. Der Dell hat ein IPS Panel, wobei mir der Blickwinkel nicht sehr wichtig ist, da ich sowieso immer nur gerade vorm Bildschirm sitze. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was das IPS noch für sonderlich große Vorteile hat, die den Aufpreis von knapp 40-50 Euro rechtfertigen, zumal er eine deutlich geringere Reaktionszeit im Vergleich zu den anderen Modellen bietet. Bleibt dann noch die Wahl zwischen dem iyama und den beiden Asus, wobei einer von den beiden (der mit der Webcam) nur ein LCD ist. Man sollte schon eher einen LED nehmen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Ozzelot (15. November 2011)

Die Frage ob LCD oder LED stellt sich mir auch, das einzige was ich bisher weiß ist das LED etwas stromsparender ist, was mich aber in der Entscheidung nicht wirklich beeinflussen würde, ich glaube LCDs sind heller, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

Ozzelot schrieb:


> Die Frage ob LCD oder LED stellt sich mir auch, das einzige was ich bisher weiß ist das LED etwas stromsparender ist, was mich aber in der Entscheidung nicht wirklich beeinflussen würde, ich glaube LCDs sind heller, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.



Bei LED unterscheidet man auch zwischen zwei verschiedenen Typen! Da muss man etwas genauer aufpassen. Oftmals geben die Hersteller die Art der LED-Beleuchtung nicht an. Man darf sich also von der LED-Bezeichnung nicht "blenden" lassen.  

Beim Edge-Prinzip sind einige wenige LEDs an den Seiten des Monitors angebracht und beleuchten von dort aus die gesamte Fläche. Vorteile hiervon sind der geringe Energieverbrauch und eine geringe Gehäusetiefe, allerdings treten oft Probleme bei der Ausleuchtung auf.

Beim Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip (engl. _full array with local dimming_) erleuchten auf der gesamten Bildfläche Leuchtdioden das Bild von hinten. Das Bild kann gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet werden und der Kontrast durch lokales Dimmen einzelner LEDs (derjenigen hinter dunklen Bildbereichen) stark erhöht werden. Durch die große Dioden-Anzahl ist der Stromverbrauch deutlich höher als beim Edge-Prinzip.


----------



## yonaz (16. November 2011)

Ist ein LED einem LCD generell vorzuziehen? Falls ja, würden der Asus VK246H und VG236HE aus der Auswahl rausfallen.

Übrig blieben dann noch der iiyama, der Asus VE248H und der Dell U2312HM. Da der Dell hat nur 23 Zoll und 8ms Reaktionszeit, was bringt mir das IPS Panel im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Monitoren außer bessere Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit?

Ansonsten: Welcher von beiden ist besser: der Asus VE248H oder der iiyama E2475HDS?


----------



## yonaz (17. November 2011)

Kann ich irgendwie feststellen, ob ich 60 Hz als Flimmern empfinde? Denn falls ja, würde ich einen 120Hz Monitor bevorzugen.

Mein aktueller LCD TFT hat max. 75Hz. Ich habe in BF3 jetzt mal das Bild unter 75 und 60 Hertz verglichen und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Mir fällt bei beiden Einstellungen auch kein Flimmern auf. Ist dies nur an bestimmten Stellen zu erkennen, oder klar ersichtlich, wenn man es denn spürt?


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

> Ist ein LED einem LCD generell vorzuziehen?


Nein. Hier muss man auf die Art der Hintergrundbeleuchtung achten, sowie auf die Helligkeitswerte. Auch LCD-Monitore können sehr hell sein. 



> Ansonsten: Welcher von beiden ist besser: der Asus VE248H oder der iiyama E2475HDS?


Der iiyama. 



> Kann ich irgendwie feststellen, ob ich 60 Hz als Flimmern empfinde? Denn falls ja, würde ich einen 120Hz Monitor bevorzugen.
> 
> Mein aktueller LCD TFT hat max. 75Hz. Ich habe in BF3 jetzt mal das Bild unter 75 und 60 Hertz verglichen und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.


 
Wieso sollte das Bild mit 60Hz flimmern? Ich hab auch einen 60Hz-Monitor. Da flimmert nix.^^


----------



## yonaz (17. November 2011)

Also sollte man nicht nach LCD oder LED gucken, sondern die Helligkeitswerte vergleichen? Also ist ein LCD mit 350cd besser als ein LED mit 300cd?

Zu der 60Hz Problematik. Ich habe häufig gelesen, dass 60 Hz Monitore bei schnellen Spielen (v.a. Shooter) flimmern sollen und sie deshalb auf 120Hz Monitore zurückgreifen. Da ich überwoegend Shooter spiele, frage ich mich daher, ob ich das Flimmern auch wahrnehmen würde, obwohl ich bei meinem aktuellen TFT bei 60 Herz nach kurzem testen nichts auffälliges bemerke.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

> Also sollte man nicht nach LCD oder LED gucken, sondern die Helligkeitswerte vergleichen? Also ist ein LCD mit 350cd besser als ein LED mit 300cd?


Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Wenn der LED-Monitor ein Full-LED-System hat, würde ich diesen klar vorziehen. 
Hier mal die Unterschiede:


Beim Edge-Prinzip sind einige wenige LEDs an den Seiten des Monitors angebracht und beleuchten von dort aus die gesamte Fläche. Vorteile hiervon sind der geringe Energieverbrauch und eine geringe Gehäusetiefe, allerdings treten oft Probleme bei der Ausleuchtung auf.
Beim Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip (engl. _full array with local dimming_) erleuchten auf der gesamten Bildfläche Leuchtdioden das Bild von hinten. Das Bild kann gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet werden und der Kontrast durch lokales Dimmen einzelner LEDs (derjenigen hinter dunklen Bildbereichen) stark erhöht werden. Durch die große Dioden-Anzahl ist der Stromverbrauch deutlich höher als beim Edge-Prinzip.



> Zu der 60Hz Problematik. Ich habe häufig gelesen, dass 60 Hz Monitore bei schnellen Spielen (v.a. Shooter) flimmern sollen


Bis jetzt hatten alle meine Monitore 60Hz. Ein Flimmern ist mir nie aufgefallen.


----------



## OctoCore (17. November 2011)

Nach kurzem Testen? 
Du hast deinen aktuellen Monitor doch schon etwas länger - mit welcher Frequenz läuft er denn sonst?


----------



## yonaz (17. November 2011)

Normalerweise 75Hz. Habe dann eben eine Mission in BF3 in 60 Hz gespielt, um zu schauen, ob es flimmert.

Full-LED haben aber denke ich die wenigsten und werden dann auch etwas teurer sein, schätze ich. 

Dann wird die Wahl wohl entweder auf den iiyama (60Hz LED) oder den Asus VG236HE (120Hz LCD) fallen.

Hab gerade nochmal ein wenig gelesen, irgendwie ist mit der Asus sympathischer, aufgrund der guten Testergebnisse, die ich so gelesen habe. Zudem hat er wohl eine sehr gute Helligkeit und brilliante Farben, da das Display glatt und nicht entspiegelt ist (weiß nicht ob mich das stört, bei meinem Plasma-TV ist es glatt) und 120Hz (ob ich die brauche oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. Jedenfalls wäre er für 3D gerüstet, falls ich mal Geld für die Brillen übrig hätte).

Andererseits wäre der iiyama 40 Euro günstiger und ist wohl auch ein Top-Gerät.

Ich denke ich bestelle einfach den Asus, schaue ob mich das glatte Display stört oder nicht, und ich teste einfach mal, ob ich den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 Hz merke. Ansonsten kann ich ihn ja auch noch zurückschicken und den iiyama holen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2011)

Wenn 120Hz dann wäre ich eher für BenQ oder dem Nachfolger BenQ XL2420T.
Bitte nutze den Bearbeiten - Button


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

Ich seh die Sache genau so wie Doc. 

BenQ ist bei 120Hz die erste Wahl! Der XL2410T war Testsieger damals, und der XL2420T ist offizieller Monitor der ESL.


----------



## yonaz (17. November 2011)

Das glaube ich, dass der besser ist. Allerdings ist er mir einfach zu teuer. Ich bin jetzt auch nicht so der Profi, dass ich den offiziellen ESL-Monitor brauche 

Ich spiele einfach zum Spaß, 1-2, vielleicht manchmal auch 3 Stunden am Tag. Und ich habe vom Asus bis jetzt noch nichts gehört, was mich dazu bringt ihn nicht zu testen 

Wie gesagt, falls er mir dann doch nicht gefallen sollte, schicke ich ihn zurück und greife ich auf den iiyama oder vielleicht den Dell U2312HM zurück.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

> Das glaube ich, dass der besser ist. Allerdings ist er mir einfach zu teuer.


Qualität hat nun mal seinen Preis. Ich denk bei sowas langfristig. Denn der Monitor überlebt einige Generationen PC-Hardware.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2011)

Ist mir persönlich auch etwas zu teuer, aber für das gebotene verkaufe ich auch mal meine Eltern und ziehe in den Schuldenturm. Bei ca 4 Jahren Nutzung läßt es sich verschmerzen. Lieber einmal etwas mehr und dafür länger Ruhe


----------



## yonaz (17. November 2011)

Das sehe ich genauso, aber weshalb soll der Asus nicht auch mehrere Generationen überleben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2011)

Das sagt ja keiner, nur der BenQ bietet mehr was sich in einem ev. Verkauf irgendwann bezahlt macht


----------



## yonaz (19. November 2011)

Also der Monitor ist heute angekommen. Hab ihn jetzt mal aufgestellt und bin erstmal positiv überrascht. Das Display spiegelt wirklich nichts, außer vielleicht, wenn ich so reinschaue, dass ich das Dachfenster hinter mir erkenne. Dies fällt einem dann aber auch nur auf, wenn man darauf achtet. Ansonsten sind Spiegelungen nur zu erkennen, wo das Display gerade schwarz ist (im Betrieb also sehr selten).
Die 120 Hz merkt man im Vergleich zu den 60 Hz auch direkt, wenn man es in den Einstellungen ändert. Ich will nicht sagen, dass bei 60 Hz etwas flimmert, aber bei 120 Hz sind die Bewegungen superflüssig und erscheinen einem schneller (sieht man direkt bei der ersten Mausbewegung). Von daher kann ich den Monitor bis jetzt wirklich empfehlen. Werde das Ganze dann erst einmal bei Spielen testen.


----------



## yonaz (21. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand etwas zu diesem Monitor sagen

Acer HS244HQbmii

speziell im Vergleich zu diesem

Asus VG236H

Abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen Bilddiagonale und dem glatten Display beim Asus.


----------



## Ozzelot (21. November 2011)

Doch nicht mehr zufrieden?


----------



## yonaz (21. November 2011)

Doch, jedoch habe ich gesehen, dass der Acer preislich mit dem Asus etwa auf einer Höhe liegt und ich deshalb nochmal abwägen kann, ob der Acer mit LED-Technik nicht doch die bessere Wahl wäre. Im Internet finden sich leider recht wenige Reviews und Tests dazu.


----------



## Ozzelot (21. November 2011)

Hab auch nur die Amazon Bewertungen bisher gefunden, aber ich weiß immer nicht welchen ich da Glauben schenken darf und welchen nicht.


----------



## yonaz (21. November 2011)

Also ich habe ihn jetzt mal bestellt und vergleiche beide dann mal hier zuhause. Der schlechtere wird einfach zurückgeschickt und fertig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2011)

Dann sind wir mal auf deinen Test gespannt


----------



## yonaz (23. November 2011)

Also, hab den Monitor heute erhalten. Leider erfüllt er meine Erwartungen überhaupt nicht. 
3D funktioniert mit der Nvidia Grafikkarte nicht, da der Monitor nur über HDMI oder VGA Anschlüsse verfügt und man für Vision 3D ja Dual-Link benötigt, zudem sind 120Hz sind im Windowsbetrieb auch nicht möglich. 
Der Monitor wirkt im Vergleich zum 0,6 Zoll kleineren Asus zwar um einiges größer aber das ist für mich jetzt kein Grund das schlechtere Produkt zu nehmen. Der Asus hat die besseren Farben, höhere Helligkeit, überall 120Hz und unterstüzt Vision 3D. Zudem gefällt mir die klare Oberfläche irgendwie besser.
Packe den Acer jetzt also wieder ein und dann gehts zurück


----------



## Ozzelot (23. November 2011)

Ich werd meinen Asus VG236HE wohl auch morgen bestellen, hoffentlich hab ich Glück und bekomm einen Fehlerlosen geliefert.


----------



## yonaz (23. November 2011)

Die dunklen Stellen treten bei meinem Asus mitlerweile auch nicht mehr auf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2011)

Ich kaufe da lieber den BenQ, auch wenn er das letzte Hemd kostet


----------



## Ozzelot (24. November 2011)

Würde ja auch den neuen BenQ nehmen, aber der kostet halt mal fast 150€ mehr und ich hab im moment leider nicht mehr als 250€ über. Zudem brauch ich dringend nen neuen Monitor, da ich noch ne 19" Röhre hab und gerade BF3 in Ultra auf 1024x768 spiel, mache zwar meine 100-140fps, aber dafür seh ich auch nur die hälfte vom Spiel.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich kaufe da lieber den BenQ, auch wenn er das letzte Hemd kostet



Der Schuldenturm ruft!  Aber mich lacht der Monitor auch an^^ Auch wenn ich nicht der Freund von "nur" Full-HD bin. 
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau lässt immer noch auf sich warten. *Seufz*


----------



## Ozzelot (24. November 2011)

So mein VG236HE ist auch bestellt und müsste morgen kommen.


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2011)

> Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau lässt immer noch auf sich warten. *Seufz*


Naja, meiner nähert sich der Wollmilchsau, allerdings immer noch nicht dran.

Wird wohl noch eine Zeitlang dauern, evtl. wenn Monitore mit Oled Displays rauskommen.
Oder mit AH-IPS oder so ähnlich, mit 120Hz Technik.

Von der Bauform immer so, dass man einen Center vom 5.1 drunter/unter bekommt.
Naja, geht ja bei 90% der Monitore problemlos nur beim Samsung S27A750 nicht und den habe ich deswegen net.

Ramenlos, das wäre auch geil. Ach *seufz*, das wird noch ein weilchen dauern.


----------



## Ozzelot (25. November 2011)

So der Monitor ist da, schein keine Pixelfehler zu haben, ist allerdings in den Grundeinstellungen verdammt hell. 
Ein Problem hab ich aber, wie verstell ich ihn in der Höhe? Ich hab schon hinten rumgezogen aber da rührt sich nix... 

Edit: Hab jetzt gefunden wie er hoch und runter geht, mit dem Stift hinten, nur jetzt rastet er nicht mehr ein und man kann ihn nach belieben hoch und runter schieben... ist das normal?!

Edit2: Der Stift hinten ist wohl nur zum feststellen der Höhenverstellbarkeit bei der Auslieferung und man soll ihn ganz entfernen, dann ist es wohl normal das man ihn ganz leicht nach oben und unten schieben kann.


----------

